# Kipper Snacks



## TheNoodleIncident (Feb 1, 2010)

bought some kipper snacks on a whim (shopping hungry is dangerous), now i need ideas of what to do with them....actually, someone needs to explain what they are like, since i dont think ive ever had them before....i got the kind packed in soybean oil, with no mentioning of any sort of seasoning (others had labels like "mediterranean", or tomato sauce, or whatever)....are they sort of like the herring that is packed in a vinegar sauce w/ onions? or more like sardines in the sense that it's just the oil and fish?

i assume i could just eat them straight, but could i put them on pizza? going to have plain cheese pizza tonight (delivered), and thought these might be good on top? wish i had some anchovies....


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2010)

Fry kipper fillet in butter or evo for 5 or 10 minutes.  I you like taste, dice another kippered herring and add to pizza toppings.
For some, kippers are considered to be a breakfast food


----------



## Selkie (Feb 1, 2010)

I simply eat them as they are on club crackers for lunch, or sometimes add a drizzle of mustard on them as well. Having a mild flavor and so soft after having been soaked in oil, that there's not a whole lot that can be done with them during a regular meal except as a side dish with some sort of sauce on them - curry, tomato, dill, etc.

Kippers are whole herring, and generally come from the North Sea. They are sometimes mistaken for large anchovies... which they are NOT! They are a cold smoked sardine.


----------



## justplainbill (Feb 1, 2010)

Do a google on kippered herring.


----------

